# Good site for building Plans



## rjj (Sep 15, 2003)

http://www.ag.ndsu.nodak.edu/abeng/plans/ 
This is a good site for building plans,barns,workshops,etc.
rjj


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

*Thanks rjj*

Going to download a few and use for ideas. Very good information.

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi Rjj,
Thanks for the link. Here's another one I checked out for yard barn plans.

www.backroadhomes.com

There's one called the concord yard barn that I ordered plans for. We'll see how good they are when they get here. 
Thanks again for the info.  

Steve


----------



## rjj (Sep 15, 2003)

Toolman
Thats a nice looking building.Looks lika fun project and very usefull.Hope the plans are what you expect when you get them.
Thanks for the link Good Luck.

Rjj


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Thanks!*

Wondeful sites and info.


----------

